# A Few from Pictures from Waxstock



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi all a few from Today

#1










#2










#3










Finally Show would not be complete without The "Swirl Police "


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

The Escort looks great and the Chevy (behind the Swirl Police) is one of my client's cars!!  Any more photos?


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Great pics that scirocco is gorgeous 

I would put some about the chicks but the mrs is looking


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely Motor shots...:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought I'd taken 1 or 2

Seems to be about 100 :lol:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

3dom said:


> The Escort looks great and the Chevy (behind the Swirl Police) is one of my client's cars!!  Any more photos?


Of The Chevy ... Yes.. :thumb:


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Brilliant - more please!!


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Great photo that.......features a few interesting things.....Darren's Chevy, John on the AutoSmart stand and it looks like the Serious Performance stand so that could be Alex?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice to see you today Chris. The Escort was stunning and a deserved winner of the Top Award today. Very pleased to find out 3 of the 16 cars chosen for the final were wearing Celeste Dettaglio Show wax!
Jim,s Cortina looked lovely today aswell, a very nice classic for sure.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Nice to see you today Chris. The Escort was stunning and a deserved winner of the Top Award today. Very pleased to find out 3 of the 16 cars chosen for the final were wearing Celeste Dettaglio Show wax!
> Jim,s Cortina looked lovely today aswell, a very nice classic for sure.


A Pleasure as always Fella ... was definately some stunning Cars on Show well done to all :thumb:


----------

